# Imperial Fleet colour schemes??



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

In short do they exist??

I have looked around and in a fair few books, the BFG rule books for a start. I was wondering if anyone had any official cannon to the schemes the fleets use or if it the same mishmash as the ships that make up the fleets?

I ask because I think in the Ravenor books a colour scheme is referred to but I can't find my copy. Also because I have searched the web with no success.

Incidentally I was looking after the Segmentum Obscurus Fleet because I want to do something with the Scarus Sector.

Many thanks Hell


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

that's a good question I've never heard of anything to do with fleet color schemes. It brings up a good point how do the various fleets distinguish themselves from each other they can't really fly flags and such, but I'd imagine painting every single space ship would be a bit much to differentiate fleets solar from tempestus. I'm currently rereading the Ravenor series and I'll keep my eyes out for that part you mentioned.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Israfil said:


> It brings up a good point how do the various fleets distinguish themselves from each other they can't really fly flags and such, but I'd imagine painting every single space ship would be a bit much to differentiate fleets solar from tempestus.



Real Life.... tends to disagree with you.  

They say 90% of war is waiting, what better to do while waiting than re-sprey your transport?


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

but the amount of paint would be crazy:shok:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Like the Imperium would give a shit about paint costs, they don't do anything by halves.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I've wondered about this too.

I came up with :
1. It would have to be some pretty amazing paint to last in space.
2. Normally space would be totally dark ? So you'd not see anything anyway.

I'd think identifying ships would come down to electronic transponders rather than the First Mate in the Crow's nest.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I remember that each Segmentum's fleet has a distinguishing color, but I can't remember the source, nor can I positively identify what that color is. Also: I think that color applies more readily to such details as uniforms, not spaceship colors. IIRC, though, Segmentum Pacificus has the color green and Segmentum Obscurus has the color blue.

Still, if you want fleet paint-styles within the Segmentum Obscurus, I should think that Battlefleet Gothic should be your cup of tea. So that in mind: grayish ships with red prows?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

given practicality if they were to paint the exterior they would paint markings or patterns rather than whole schemes but its not impossible i mean look at the astartus drop pods etc.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ Israfil Thanks a lot mate!

@ nevynxxx They could paint them red.... use the blood of criminals!! now that's what I call a punishment, getting fired at a spaceship for decor!! 

@ Magpie_Oz You mean because of the fighting? because corrosion wouldn't be an issue. I think they have external lighting, isn't that and the fact they're painted black make them the blackships. I cant help but think its a combination of electronic and some kind of markings because in BFG and some of the official cannon they say the ships are mere specs in space. then they can go dark and disappear. But then the Hulks of them can still be identified.

@ Mossy Toes Excellent idea! You mean the scheme on the ship on the front cover of the game? 

Don't these ships stay in the sectors for 100s-1000s of years?? I mean they are REALLY old, so they need painting at Cyprus Mundi etc then polishing up after the fights but they're going to have REALLY big spray guns right? 

Also it won't be that hard to spray paint things in the vacuum.... magnetise the hull put lead in the paint shoot and watch motion and laws of physics do the rest....

I really can't find ANY source for ANY of the ships colours anywhere... this is really bizzare!


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

As a GOTHIC player (imperial fleet) I wanted to come up with a paint scheme that made sense to me, I realise that some of the ships were ancient and the "Painting Standards" would change over time or with the each new regime. So i thought that the body of the older capital ships might painted diffrent from each other, except for newer ships like escorts and such but the prow color and the symbols be the same.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Also: I think that color applies more readily to such details as uniforms, not spaceship colors.?


I remember a reference to emerald green either being decoration or the actual colour of the uniforms.
As for the ships, I'm sure there was a reference somewhere saying that they still actually have names painted on them....

An advanced form of IFF would be most definately be an addition as well


----------

